# Male hedgie - possible penis prolapse, help?



## mandypops (Jan 22, 2015)

Hello everyone,

My male boy, Hank, almost 2.5years old suffered a suspected penis prolapse last weekend. He is registered with an exotic specialist who unfortunately are closed over the weekends. We took him to a generalist who gave him a steroid injection to reduce any swelling. Upon checking on him Sunday, everything seemed well and back to normal!

When we checked on him Monday, what we're assuming is penis was back out again looking swollen and bloody again (same as Saturday). We managed to get him an appointment with our exotic vet later in the week - the prolapse was still out, until we got to the vets when it seemed to have corrected itself again! The vet said it was hard to judge without seeing what's going on (we showed him photos though). The vet had a good feel around and said he couldn't feel anything suspicious and agreed likely a prolapse from too much 'boy time' (which he does a lot) and set us a 5 day course of metacam.

Tomorrow will be Hank's 5th day on the metacam and still no improvement. The prolapse is still out and still looks swollen and bloody. We have applied some vaseline to it to help keep it lubricated, and are going to book him another appointment with the exotic vet, unfortunately due to work commitments neither my partner or I will be likely to get to the vets until Friday which is too late in my opinion.

Photos of prolapse from last weekend attached:
























I wanted to know if anyone else has experienced penis prolapse's with their hedgies? What did you do to help solve it?

Additionally, one of my friends is a trainee vet and recommended we get him castrated - have any of you had your boys castrated before?


----------

